# Forum Home Renovation Paving  what to use to glue retaining wall caps onto the blocks?

## wozzzzza

what sort of glue do you need to use to glue the retaining wall caps onto the blocks??  can ya use liquid nails or do you have to use other stuff?

----------


## gsouth

For the front yard I used liquid nails, but in the back I used their new Liquid Nails Landscape - which turned out to be a more suited product.

----------


## wozzzzza

> I used their new Liquid Nails Landscape - which turned out to be a more suited product.

  why is this? whats the difference?

----------


## Planned LScape

The landscape version is a bit stronger. But, you can buy cheaper versions at Bunnings and other shops that do just as good a job. From memory the landscape version is close to $9 a tube, I used a $2.50 tube on one job and had to take up 1 capper, and it tore the bottom out of it, it was stuck that hard.

----------


## Terrian

a few years back (like 10 or so) I made the front steps out of balmoral wall blocks with 190x390 pavers, all in a nice sandstone colour   :2thumbsup:  
Anyway, I used silastic to 'glue' the pavers to the wall blocks, and I am dreading having to dismantle it all to build the new front room  :Smilie:

----------


## Claw Hama

Or you can just use plain old mortar $5.50 a bag and it would do a sh_t load of cap stones, just wet blocks and caps first, miix up your mud and away you go.

----------


## Planned LScape

The only drama is that mortar believe it or not, doesn't hold the caps as well as the glue. They pop off very easily, probably due to differences in expansion of the bigger block and the thinner capper in heat and cold.  Unless you use boncrete to paint each side and as an additive to the mix

----------


## Claw Hama

Good point, I usually use bondcrete on everything, mothers milk! Haven't had any pop yet and done quite a few, need to make sure they are all good and wet so mortar gets good penitration.

----------


## gsouth

> why is this? whats the difference?

  The landscape stuff drys flexible and allows the cappers to move with heat etc.
While the std liquid glue works ok - the walls I put in that are about 5 years old I can remove the cappers pretty easily. The landscape stuff just sticks better - I've laid over 500 blocks and cappers with in during our backyard overhaul and wouldn't use anything else - yep it's expensive but I know they aren't going anywhere.

----------


## ozizu

Along this thread of adhesives for blocks, would the landscape liquid nails also hold strong with a boral stone and merbau timber connection. Ya see, instead of using caps, i going to make a retaining wall with merbau timber on top as seating,

----------

